# Need a cheaper registration system



## InGearsports (Mar 2, 2014)

I desperately need a easy and cheap way to register multi-color prints.
I'm just plain tired of setting them up. Any DIY ideas or a in-expensive system

Thanks
Steve


----------



## RedSword Ts (Dec 18, 2014)

Measure to be sure that your art is in the same spot on every screen. I always measure to the registration marks. Tape your film on your board and loosen your micro adjustments and clamp. Get the screen lined up and the. Tighten your micro adjustments and your clamp. You should have very little, if any, adjusting to do.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Get a piece of Illustration board (or poster board) and make a grid system with center lines, etc and when you put your scotch tape on your film, then set it on your board, line it up, then carefully lay your screen on top, rubbing the screen to get the tape to make good contact. Make a mark with pencil off to the side of your board, so you can achieve the same place everytime. 
I have used this for years for multi prints, even 8 color halftone jobs with tight registration. 
Works well. Then, when you're on press to set up your job, tape down your most complete (I usually use my base white) film and register from there. You can overlay and tape down the next colors on top of the base film on your platen too, if needed, while registering. 
Hope this helps ya.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Celtic said:


> Get a piece of Illustration board (or poster board) and make a grid system with center lines, etc


 Denise, Denise Denise.

Of course it works. It's pretty much how I do it.

You sure are awfully helpful with someone else's idea.

At least you changed it a _little _bit.

Copy cats never prosper.

Wait....maybe that's _cheaters _


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

TYGERON said:


> Denise, Denise Denise.
> 
> Of course it works. It's pretty much how I do it.
> 
> ...



Ron, you never fail to make me laugh ! 
You funny!!! LOL 
what'll we do next???


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

Celtic said:


> Get a piece of Illustration board (or poster board) and make a grid system with center lines, etc and when you put your scotch tape on your film, then set it on your board, line it up, then carefully lay your screen on top, rubbing the screen to get the tape to make good contact. Make a mark with pencil off to the side of your board, so you can achieve the same place everytime.
> I have used this for years for multi prints, even 8 color halftone jobs with tight registration.
> Works well. Then, when you're on press to set up your job, tape down your most complete (I usually use my base white) film and register from there. You can overlay and tape down the next colors on top of the base film on your platen too, if needed, while registering.
> Hope this helps ya.


very similar to the way Denise does it except I will if it has black as the top color that ties it all together print that flash it and make sure it all is inside of the black.
If not i have some clear plastic I can put down to aid in making adjustments, only because ,my press does not have micros and its a PITA . wait I take that back it has micros its called a hammer.


----------

